# probiotics and lactose intolerance.



## wouldbehero (Mar 19, 2008)

Im a bit worried about try the probiotic drinks, as they seem quite yoghurty/milky? has any one else got lactose intolerance and can take them? or is there any alertnative to the drinks? plus whats the costs cos im a student and have nooooooo monies.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally probiotic drinks or foods (yogurts) have a lot less lactose than the milk they came from. You can sometimes find soy based ones (although soy can cause gas as well).The probiotic bacteria in them, in theory, should help the lactose intolerance as they produce no gas when they consume the lactose.You might want to try probiotic bacteria in a capsule rather than in a drink if you are really concerned. Or just take a Lactaid tablet with the probiotics drink.K.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you been tested for lactose intolerance? I've found that just because you cannot process dairy well, does not necessarily mean you have problems with lactose sugar.Which means something that breaks down lactose sugar wouldn't necessarily help at all. There are lots of probiotic formulations that specifically have no dairy, or very miniscule amounts used to culture the probiotics.Culturelle seems pretty decent to me, but I can't say it's had any drastic effect, but of the many, many probiotics I've taken, it's the one I think that probably has the most benefit.If I remember correctly, it is cultured on whey, but it doesn't bother me. I've had a lactose sugar test, and it was fine, but still can't touch most dairy. I think there must be something else to it beyond lactose intolerance.


----------



## mariea369 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey WouldbeHero. I am taking probiotics but of course they are at home & not in work, they are lactose/veggie probiotics and in tablot form. I will get the name of them and let you know. I'm sure you can get them in England if I can get them in Ireland. oh and their wheatfree too!! Oh and Danone are doing a diary free probiotic drink too if you wanted to check out the supermarket for them.


----------



## mariea369 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey WouldBeHero. The name of the probiotics I take is: Jarrow Formulas - Dophilus EPS - Enhanced Probiotic System. Hope that is of some help for you.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiCYTOPLAN do a dairy/lactose/wheat free probiotic powder that is EXTREMELY good. you just take it in a small amount amount of water. it is expensive but it is teh best practitioner strength pro biotic cocktail available in teh UK. 4 weeks worth of powder costs the same as 4 weeks worth of actimel or activia.cheersian


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

where do you get it from, i live in england too.


----------

